# Mon iPad 2 s'éteint seul.



## jeremymagi (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, depuis environ 1 mois j'ai un problème avec mon iPad 2 (wifi). En effet, quand je le laisse en veille environ 1 minutes mon iPad s'éteint seul, mais je peux tout de même le rallumer en appuyant simultanément sur les 2 boutons, mais si je le laisse encore une fois en veille il s'éteint seul mais je ne peux plus le rallumer, il me faut attendre quelques heures avant de le rallumer.

C'est pour cela que je lui ai laissé une "pause" de 1 jour (car je lui utilise quotidiennement et environ 3 à 5 heures par jour) et là le problème avait disparu, mais seulement pour 1 semaine. Donc je répète la "pause" mais le problème ne disparaît pas, j'essaie donc avec 2 jours, le problème est toujours là.

Je l'ai aussi envoyé à l'Apple Care, mais le problème c'est que le temps du voyage est comme ma "pause" donc le problème disparaît (mais revient 1 semaine après) et ils n'ont pas pu répéter le problème.

Donc je ne sais plus quoi faire, mon iPad est encore sous garantie mais on ne peut pas répété le problème après 4 jours de transport, j'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide, merci d'avance.


----------



## jeremymagi (28 Juillet 2012)

Aidez-moi s'il vous plaît.


----------



## nikomimi (28 Juillet 2012)

Tu habite quelle ville ? Pas moyen de l'amener dans un Apple store ou APR quand la panne se produit ?


----------



## jeremymagi (28 Juillet 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> Tu habite quelle ville ? Pas moyen de l'amener dans un Apple store ou APR quand la panne se produit ?



 Malheureusement j'habite dans le 81 et il n'y a donc pas dans l'Apple Store dans le coin.
C'est quoi un APR ?


----------



## nikomimi (28 Juillet 2012)

Un réparateur agrée par Apple.

Mais après recherche sur le site d'Apple apparement y'en a pas dans le tarn, mais bon je m'y fierais pas trop, c'est pareil dans ma ville alors que j'en est trouver un par le bouche à oreille. Essaye de te renseigner.


----------



## Lauange (29 Juillet 2012)

Hello

Pourquoi tu dois appuyer sur les 2 boutons ?


----------



## jeremymagi (29 Juillet 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Pourquoi tu dois appuyer sur les 2 boutons ?



Je dois appuyer sur les 2 boutons pour allumer mon iPad car si j'appui seulement sur le bouton power mon iPad ne s'allume pas.

Il n'y a meme pas d'apple store à Toulouse : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/226122/toulouse-l-apple-store-qui-ne-veut-pas-venir ...

Que puis-je faire ? Aidez moi s'il vous plaît.


----------



## nikomimi (29 Juillet 2012)

Apple Store et APR c'est pas la même chose, il y a très très peu d'Apple Store en France mais il y a beaucoup d'APR, à toi de te renseigner pour voir si il y en as dans ta ville ou dans les environs.


----------



## jeremymagi (29 Juillet 2012)

J'ai trouvé un APR à Toulouse, mais est-ce que ce genre de service est payant étant donné que mon iPad est toujours sous garantie ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------

Ce serait possible qu'il me l'échange contre un neuf ? car il est encore sous garantie et ils ne pourront pas reproduire le problème car 4 jours se seront écoulés, et ils me le reverront donc avec le problème, sans rien avoir réparé.


----------



## nikomimi (30 Juillet 2012)

Je comprends pas pourquoi tu veux encore leur envoyer, alors qu&#8217;apparemment tu as trouvé un APR. Tu emmène la machine là-bas tu lui montre, et il le répareras. Si tu est sous garantie, tant qu'il à pas subis de choc ou d'humidité, alors tu n'auras rien à payer et à moins que sa ne soit pas bien grave, logiquement oui tu en aura un neuf ou un reconditionné.

Edit : par contre il y a peu de chance qu'il fasse tout sa le jour même, il te prendra la machine pour un diagnostic approfondi, et suivant la conclusion tu devras y retourner peut-être une semaine + tard pour récupérer une nouvelle machine ou l'ancienne réparé.


----------



## jeremymagi (30 Juillet 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> Je comprends pas pourquoi tu veux encore leur envoyer, alors quapparemment tu as trouvé un APR. Tu emmène la machine là-bas tu lui montre, et il le répareras. Si tu est sous garantie, tant qu'il à pas subis de choc ou d'humidité, alors tu n'auras rien à payer et à moins que sa ne soit pas bien grave, logiquement oui tu en aura un neuf ou un reconditionné.
> 
> Edit : par contre il y a peu de chance qu'il fasse tout sa le jour même, il te prendra la machine pour un diagnostic approfondi, et suivant la conclusion tu devras y retourner peut-être une semaine + tard pour récupérer une nouvelle machine ou l'ancienne réparé.



Ok, là j'essaie un nouveau truc, je lui laisse une pause de 1 semaine et si apres ca il y a toujours le probleme eh bien je l'emmenerai dans cet APR.  Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## jeremymagi (31 Juillet 2012)

J'ai enfin trouvé d'ù viens ce problème : c'est la Smart Cover, alors je sais pas à quoi c'est dû, peut-être aux aimants ? oO
Vous pensez que si j'en achète une autre il y aura encore le problème ?


----------



## Tosay (31 Juillet 2012)

jeremymagi a dit:


> J'ai enfin trouvé d'ù viens ce problème : c'est la Smart Cover, alors je sais pas à quoi c'est dû, peut-être aux aimants ? oO
> Vous pensez que si j'en achète une autre il y aura encore le problème ?



Bizarre tout ça :mouais:

Après, un aimant est un aimant.....donc si tu utilise une autre smart, ça sera la même chose.

*As-tu essayé de désactiver la fonction verrouillage en fermant l'étui ??*







Si ce problème persiste avec cette fonction désactivée, j'te conseil de changer de protection et d'en choisir une sans le système d'aimants


----------



## jeremymagi (31 Juillet 2012)

Tosay a dit:


> Bizarre tout ça :mouais:
> 
> Après, un aimant est un aimant.....donc si tu utilise une autre smart, ça sera la même chose.
> 
> ...



En fait, non ce n'est pas la Smart Cover qui cause le problème, je suis désespéré... Je penses que la seule solution reste l'APR mais j'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir reproduire le problème devant ses yeux et de passer pour un idiot car c'est assez aléatoire.


----------



## nikomimi (1 Août 2012)

Bah prends une vidéos quand sa le fait, tu auras une preuve.


----------



## jeremymagi (1 Août 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> Bah prends une vidéos quand sa le fait, tu auras une preuve.



J'y penser, je vais donc en faire une en guise de preuve. Je vous tiens au courant de la suite des evenements.


----------



## jeremymagi (1 Août 2012)

jeremymagi a dit:


> J'y penser, je vais donc en faire une en guise de preuve. Je vous tiens au courant de la suite des evenements.



Le problème c'est que la vidéo doit durer environ 1 heure non-stop car si je coupe la vidéo ça va faire louche, le mec qui a truqué son iPad pour faire marcher sa garantie, je penses que je vais lui expliquer le problème et si le problème se produit devant lui, eh bien ce sera bien sinon tanpis, il fera des tests lui-même, mais si il n'arrive pas à reproduire le problème ? Je vais garder cet iPad defectueux, que j'ai suand meme payé 500  ! Je ne sais plus quoi penser...


----------



## jeremymagi (13 Août 2012)

Alors voilà, je viens de chez Iconcept et il n'ont pas pu reproduire le problème, du coup je me retrouve avec mon iPad défectueux et je ne peux pas le changer, je ne sais plus quoi faire, j'ai tout essayé, vous avez des idées ?


----------



## jeremymagi (14 Août 2012)

Up svp.
Jappelle Iconcept pour leur dire que le problème est revenu et parce que le magasin est à une heure de chez moi, mais ils ne répondent pas...
Up svp.


----------



## jeremymagi (14 Août 2012)

Aidez moi s'il vous plaît, c'est le 4ème message que je poste à la suite et personne ne me répond.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Août 2012)

tu te prend la tête pour rien... la solution t'a déjà été donnée: va voir un APR... ton Ipad a une panne, donc la solution c'est de l'emmener se faire réparer.. Si tu ne veux pas, c'est ton probléme...

Si tu veux une autre solution, on peut t'en donner des tas:


Passe à lourdes bruler un Cierge
prier ari krishna
faire la danse de la pluie...


mais à mon avis, la plus efficace sera de passer dans un APR...


----------



## jeremymagi (16 Août 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> tu te prend la tête pour rien... la solution t'a déjà été donnée: va voir un APR... ton Ipad a une panne, donc la solution c'est de l'emmener se faire réparer.. Si tu ne veux pas, c'est ton probléme...
> 
> Si tu veux une autre solution, on peut t'en donner des tas:
> 
> ...



Je viens d'un APR et ils n'ont rien trouver parce qu'ils n'ont pas utiliser l'iPad. C'est pour ça que j'ai dis que je ne sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## jeremymagi (17 Août 2012)

Ce forum n'est pas très actif...


----------

